# Maxpedition pygmy falcon or falcon II ?? .....AND THE WINNER IS.....



## Coop (Jul 7, 2006)

My girlfriend kind of stole my old McKinley Impulse 28 daypack. She likes it so much she wont give it back. I told her she could have it if she bought me a new daypack, so she asked me what she should get me.

I really like the Maxpedition stuff, but I don't know which one to get. I'm in doubt about the pygmy falcon and the falcon II. But I think the Falcon II might be a bit on the large side for my use. Can anyone here maybe post some pics of the Falcon II and/or the Pygmy Falcon alongside a known size object (3D mag or something like that)?? 
That would give me a bit better idea of the size...

and if you have any other good reasons to get the one instead of the other, please do post them 



thanks!!


Pepijn


----------



## spoonrobot (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Maxpedition pygmy falcon or falcon II ??*

Hey! Look at that; I had a picture all waiting and everything!


I have used the Maxpedition Falcon II as my school pack for the past two years and I feel it works very well in that role; some comments for you.

-Even fully loaded the pack is very comfortable and presented no complaints when I was walking 3 miles to class every morning.

-The pack does not hold as much as a regular backpack (I assume the smaller Pygmy would be worse); in general I could only fit my notebook, my lunch and 2-3 books inside as well as all my EDC gear. Regular backpack held up to 4-5 books since it was much more flexible than the Falcon II.

-Pockets, straps, loops and mounting points are everywhere, I carry quite a bit but it is all organized and out of the way. 

-The Y-strap is kind of a pain at first but you do get used to it and it does work.

-I think the Falcon may be too large for you if you are just using as a daypack, go with the Pygmy.


----------



## pedalinbob (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Maxpedition pygmy falcon or falcon II ??*

I am looking at the Pygmy as well.

Here is a great thread on those packs:

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=51768&highlight=pygmy

I wold get the Pygmy in a heartbeat if I wasn't worried about continuing neck troubles.

Edit: Spoonrobot and others: is the back panel of the Maxpedition packs stiffened in any way?

Bob


----------



## rscanady (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Maxpedition pygmy falcon or falcon II ??*

I have both, I use the Falcon II for my vehicle BOB and the Pygmy for School and work (Its more conducive to EDC for me the way its laid out). I will get pics of both side by side against a known object also and put them up this weekend.

Ryan


----------



## Coop (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Maxpedition pygmy falcon or falcon II ??*

Looking forward to your pics Ryan!


----------



## DownUnderLite (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Maxpedition pygmy falcon or falcon II ??*

While we're on the subject, Does anyone know a good web shop that stocks the full Maxpedition range that will do international orders?


----------



## spoonrobot (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Maxpedition pygmy falcon or falcon II ??*



pedalinbob said:


> Edit: Spoonrobot and others: is the back panel of the Maxpedition packs stiffened in any way?
> 
> Bob



Sort of. There is no actual stiffener but the back panel of the backpack is also the back panel for the hydration bladder pocket and as such is actually two layers of material sandwiched together and held with velcro at the top, The outside layer that goes against your back is padded. 


I just realized something important: there is no good way to carry a water bottle inside/on the Falcon. Every way I figured out was either too cramped inside or sloshing (noisy/in the way) on the outside. The Pygmy has two water bottle holders that look like they work well on the sides.


----------



## rscanady (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Maxpedition pygmy falcon or falcon II ??*

Here are those pics I said I would get, not great, but I think you will get the idea. The light is a Mag 2C with Crown Form Factor for size reference, and also a stand 1" 3 ring binder. the Khaki is my vehicle BOB and the Pygmy is my EDC bag.
























Cheers, 

Ryan


----------



## Coop (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Maxpedition pygmy falcon or falcon II ??*

Ryan, You da man!!

Those pics are exactly what I was looking for...

Does that binder fit inside the pygmys main compartment?


----------



## daloosh (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Maxpedition pygmy falcon or falcon II ??*

I EDC the pygmy to work everyday, giving up my Coach briefcase. It's perfect usually, unless I gotta carry alot. The main pocket is big enough for books, a binder or even a legal sized folder (with a little squishing), but a binder and a couple textbooks will be pushing it. 

The best thing hands down better about the pygmy are the water bottle pockets on the sides, I use them for water bottles (natch), as well as a rolled up newspaper, an umbrella on wet days (isolated *outside* the bag), or a catch all on the run. 

I use the Falcon for travel, where I can get a digital camera and camcorder for personal trips, or a laptop and cables for business use, into the thing, as well as all the other accouterments of traveling (mp3 player, food, paperback, first aid kit). I added a mini rolypoly to the outside to hold a water bottle, but it's still not as nice as a mesh pocket built in.

cheers,
daloosh


----------



## rscanady (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Maxpedition pygmy falcon or falcon II ??*



MayCooper said:


> Ryan, You da man!!
> 
> Those pics are exactly what I was looking for...
> 
> Does that binder fit inside the pygmys main compartment?




Pic of contents to come tonight, then you can see for yourself!

Ryan


----------



## rscanady (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Maxpedition pygmy falcon or falcon II ??*

Pic of my EDC contents for work and school:






It is pretty full with all that. Winter = 1 bottle of water and 1 umbrella in mesh pockets, summer= 2 bottles of water.

*Blue Circle (Main Compartment small zipper pocket):*
Nail Clippers
Peak Red AAA Prototype
Minimini Mag (1AA) BB500 TWOJ Sammie w/20mm IMS
1 yard Paracord
BM Mini AFCK
Foam Earplugs
Extra AA Cell
Bic wrapped in more paracord

*Yellow Circle (Main Compartment)*
IBM T40
1" 3 ring binder full
1 Eng log book
Feedback and Control systems textbook

*Red Circle (Middle Zipper Pocket):*
Checkbook
Sony Digicam
TI Voyager Calculator
1 Floppy Disk in Zip Disk case
tylenol bottle
Fox Labs 2 oz.
2x 123 cells (energizer)
2x Chapstick
Stapler
Notepad
Zip ties (small)
2 pens, 2 pencils

*Green Circle (Front zipper pocket):*
Power cord and brick for laptop
Ipaq PDA in Rhino Skin
Cordless Laptop mouse and Ipod earphones

Ryan


----------



## flashlight (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Maxpedition pygmy falcon or falcon II ??*

rscanady, these Grim-Locs are great alternatives to those carabiners on the front loops. They are difficult to remove once installed though unless you don't thread through the rear slots like I do.

I have the Pygmy & I love it.


----------



## rscanady (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Maxpedition pygmy falcon or falcon II ??*

Those are pretty neat, I will look into them. I had the carabiners just sitting around and figured that would serve better on the pack.

Ryan


----------



## MattK (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: Maxpedition pygmy falcon or falcon II ??*

Heya guys - don't forget my 5% off coupon for CPF members(code: cpf2006) is good for Maxpedition products too!

Maxpedition Page

I've just started carrying the packs so the Falcons are still inbound but I'm expecting them around the middle of next week.


----------



## Coop (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice and the pics... It took me a while to decide between the Maxpedition pygmy falcon or falcon II, but finally I know which one I'm going to get....

so the winner in the big Maxpedition pygmy falcon or falcon II competition is...


(scroll down)































































TAD GEAR F.A.S.T. PACK ALPHA (gen2)
:huh2: :laughing: It is just the better choice, all the features I want: expandability, black, lots of pockets, hydration compatible, outside bottlepockets... This one just has it all... As it is a bit more expensive, I do have to chip in from my own piggybank (actually it's a hippobank), but hey, thats not a problem when you're getting a pack with A SPECIAL FLASHLIGHT POCKET!! :laughing:


----------



## Coop (Jul 27, 2006)

Well, the order has been placed... now I just have to wait until I get a paypal money request from tadgear... and then I have to wait some more until the pack arrives.... too bad tadgear only has one option for shipping to europe.... $39 UPS shipping... a bit expensive, but at least it should get here pretty quick...

Also got some of the glow in the dark paracord... cant wait to try that


----------



## Eric242 (Jul 29, 2006)

I already have a Pgymy Falcon and a Karrimor SF Sabre Delta 25, but that F.A.S.T. Pack Alpha is quite tempting. It has the best parts of those two backpacks plus some more on top of that.

I guess I can´t hold it back and have to order one for myself.

Maycooper, if you get yours, could you please post how long the delivery took?

If anyone else has a OD green F.A.S.T. Pack I really would like to see a picture of it. I am not quite sure about the color, it seems to be a very bright green according to the pictures on militarymorons.com.

Eric


----------



## Coop (Jul 29, 2006)

Eric242 said:


> Maycooper, if you get yours, could you please post how long the delivery took?



No problemo 



Eric242 said:


> If anyone else has a OD green F.A.S.T. Pack I really would like to see a picture of it. I am not quite sure about the color, it seems to be a very bright green according to the pictures on militarymorons.com.
> 
> Eric



Check the first picture in the review of the Gen2... it's a natural light shot with the gen1 and gen2 side by side. According to the reviewer that pic is a more accurate representation of the actual color...


----------



## Eric242 (Jul 30, 2006)

Thank you MayCooper. I guess the picture shown @ the "TAD Gear in action" page is just what I needed to get the FAST Pack OD green ordered.  I hope to receive it very soon.....


----------



## 03lab (Aug 2, 2006)

Good choice on the FAST II. I'm close to ordering one as well but have been hold off by TAD's international shipping fees (btw ... would anyone like to forward one to me? ).


----------



## Eric242 (Aug 21, 2006)

I received mine toady and at the first look I am impressed. Very fine product but still not the ultimate backpack. I guess that would be a pack that has the carrying system of a Karrimor SF Delta 25 (way better than both Maxpedition and TAD Gear FAST Pack which are compareable), the quality of a Maxpedition (which seems to be slightly higher than FAST Packs) and the look and features of the FAST Pack.





btw. I don´t know why, but every single picture of the OD green version seems to be much too bright in colour. It is actually just od green as my Karrimor SF Delta 25 and Maxpedition Pygmy Falcon.


----------



## Coop (Aug 21, 2006)

Eric242 said:


> I received mine toady and at the first look I am impressed. Very fine product but still not the ultimate backpack. I guess that would be a pack that has the carrying system of a Karrimor SF Delta 25 (way better than both Maxpedition and TAD Gear FAST Pack which are compareable), the quality of a Maxpedition (which seems to be slightly higher than FAST Packs) and the look and features of the FAST Pack.



Should be a big step up from my old McKinley pack then... I hope customs won't be playing around with it for too long


----------



## Coop (Aug 28, 2006)

It finally came today!! I'm happy as a kid, and my girlfriend thinks I've gone nuts (lots of the eye rolling thingie 'n'stuff)

But I love the pack. It's almost exactly as I hoped it to be... the padding is a bit thinner than expected, but still sufficient. The cable retractor in the flashlight pocket is better than expected... the civilian lab logo on it put a smile on my face  there's pockets and webbing everywhere and I LOVE the velcro on the straps to keep the unused bits out of the way!

Good job TAD Gear!!


Too bad that I got to pay customs fees too... I paid $139,95 for the pack, $41 for shipping and then customs hit me with $53,78 in duties.... but I guess $234,73 is a small price to pay for a backpack that comes with a dedicated flashlightpocket!!


----------



## Eric242 (Aug 29, 2006)

Glad to hear you received yours as well now. I did not have to pay customs yet, but I am pretty shure I will get my customs invoice from UPS within the next weeks.

Btw. there is one thing you will get rid of very soon I guess: Those noisy rattling zipperpulls! I replaced them with black Paracord and Paracordpulls in the first half hour I had the pack 

Last weekend I had my first trip with it and I was very satisfied. Takes a lot of stuff into the maincompartment and thanks to the webbing knives, flashlight, cellphone, digicam and two glo-toobs were easily accessible.

Eric


----------



## Coop (Aug 29, 2006)

Eric242 said:


> Btw. there is one thing you will get rid of very soon I guess: Those noisy rattling zipperpulls!



No sh!t, that was the first thing I noticed when I opened the box... They are noisy, but I only used it while listening to my mp3 player, so it wasn't too bad  Next order from lighthound will probably have some of those clippy things to make nice paracord lanyards with it.


----------

